# Therapy cat



## blturner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a cat in a nursing home where I work she has had 3 owners who has passed away. She now lives in my office and I am quitting my job and can not bring her home because a am already over my pet limit by 3 animals. She has lived her whole life with the elderly and doesn't make a fuss when she is in a crate. I had an idea that she might could be used to visit people in nursing homes for pet therapy I can't find one in my area does anyone know of a place in or around dallas texas. Please let me know of anything! She is about 7 and has been fixed and declawed. I would like to find her a home soon because I don't know what will happen to her if I leave her there. excuse my poor spelling i'm in a hurry!


----------

